# Advice pls. PSE vs CS6



## Duncanh (May 7, 2013)

I use CS2, just started usIng LR and planning to buy Topaz suite of plug-ins. I use specialist software on-site for my event photography business so CS2 is just used for "pixel editing" and a little bit with layers. I'm not a heavy post processor. 

I was considering buying CS6 (no reason other than thinking CS2 is old) but been put off with Adobe's move to cloud subscription therefore now thinking may be I just need PSE to use with LR and Topaz (and may be other add-ins later). So my question is what would I be missing not buying CS6, buying PSE instead and dumping CS2 ?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (May 8, 2013)

CS2 and CS6 contain many products besides Photoshop. Do you use any of them?   You can buy just Photoshop v13.  You should do this IF you need functionality that is in PS13 but not in PSE11.  PSE11 does layers but only with 8bit images not 16bit TIFFS.   PSE may be all that you need.  it is for me. I have a license for CS2  and a few years back I bought PSE7 now upgraded to PSE11. 

Topaz plugins are compatible with LR and may also work in PSE but if you use LR for managing your workflow, using topaz as a LR Plugin certainly simplifies the workflow.


----------



## Duncanh (May 8, 2013)

Only use Photoshop in CS2.
Well if it's good enough for you I'm sure it will be good enough for for me 
Thanks for advice. I also have the issue that I changed from PC to Mac for my main desktop 2 years ago and also have PC laptops, I might move back to all PCs in future so LR and PSE being multi-platform is handy for me. Think I'll get PSE and Topaz to go with my LR, if I run out of stream in future can always us my CS2 or go and buy latest PS.

Thanks, for your help.


----------

